# VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?



## m4soN (8. Januar 2016)

*VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe meine Frage ist im Titel schon verständlich, aber ich gehe gerne noch mal darauf ein.

Mein Plan ist es, in meinem aktuellen Netzwerk einen alten Router einzuklinken, der einen anderen W-Lan Zugangspunkt erzeugen soll damit die dort eingeloggten Geräte eine VPN Verbindung nach USA nützen können.

Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass meine anderen Geräte die vor diesem Router im Netzwerk an meiner normalen Fritz.Box hängen, davon nicht betroffen sind. Ist das so wie ich mir das denke umsetzbar?


----------



## Hamsteln (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*

Wenn der 2te Router nur Internet/VPN zur Verfügung haben soll/darf kannst du das über den Gastzugang der FritzBox einrichten. Dein "Hausnetz" hängt an den Port 1-3 der FritzBox, Port 4 ist der Gastzugang für den VPN Router


----------



## m4soN (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*

So ganz bin ich noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie du das konkret meinst.

Den zweiten Router habe ich jetzt per Lan-Kabel in mein Heimnetzwerk gehängt und kann ihn auch konfigurieren. Er hat natürlich DHCP aus und UPNP auch. Kann ich jetzt nicht einfach in dieser Maske einen VPN Zugriffspunkt einrichten den dieser Router dann per W-Lan an alle an diesem Router eingeloggten Geräte zur Verfügung stellt?

Problem für deine Port 4 Idee ist, dass ich hinter der Fritzbox zwei 4er Switches hängen habe, die auch noch in Reihe hängen, also nur an einem einzigen Port an der Fritz Box. Ist leider Etagen bedingt. Und der Router hängt im obersten Zimmer am hintersten Switch.


----------



## Hamsteln (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*

So wie du das vor hast habe ich das leider noch nicht probiert. Ich denke aber das sollte auch gehen.

Meine Idee ist die: Die FritzBox sollte ja 4 LAN Ports haben?! LAN 4 kann man im Menü der FritzBox als Gastzugang einrichten, sodass du hier ohne viel Aufwand ein getrenntes Netzwerk hättest. Wenn aber der VPN Router über die Switche laufen muss hat sich die Idee erübrigt


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*



m4soN schrieb:


> So ganz bin ich noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie du das konkret meinst.
> 
> Den zweiten Router habe ich jetzt per Lan-Kabel in mein Heimnetzwerk gehängt und kann ihn auch konfigurieren. Er hat natürlich DHCP aus und UPNP auch. Kann ich jetzt nicht einfach in dieser Maske einen VPN Zugriffspunkt einrichten den dieser Router dann per W-Lan an alle an diesem Router eingeloggten Geräte zur Verfügung stellt?
> 
> Problem für deine Port 4 Idee ist, dass ich hinter der Fritzbox zwei 4er Switches hängen habe, die auch noch in Reihe hängen, also nur an einem einzigen Port an der Fritz Box. Ist leider Etagen bedingt. Und der Router hängt im obersten Zimmer am hintersten Switch.



DHCP würde ich an lassen. Er soll ja IPs an die Clients in seinem WLAN verteilen.

Die Switches sind kein Problem. Aus Sicht der Fritzbox ist der "VPN-Router" ein normaler PC, der sich mit einem Server in den USA verbindet.

Der VPN-Router leitet alles von seinem WLAN in die USA weiter. Seine Clients sehen nur diesen VPN-Router, und kommen daher auch nicht mit dem restlichen Netzwerk in die Quere. 
Allerdings würde ich für die VPN-Clients ein anderes Subnetz benutzen als im übrigen Netz, sonst wird evtl. falsch geroutet (über das deutsche Netz der Fritzbox). Daher auch DHCP im VPN-Router an.

Falls der VPN-Tunnel ausfällt, könnte der Verkehr aber möglicherweise auch wieder über das "normale" Internet geleitet werden. Das sollte man vielleicht noch irgendwie testen, falls dieses Verhalten ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## m4soN (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*

Das heißt ich kann den zweiten Router (D-Link 615) einfach anstecken, lasse DHCP an, ändere die Subnetmask zB auf 255.255.0.0 und trage die korrekten Werte vom VPN Server unter PPTP beim D -Link ein?

Das müsste reiche.n damit alle WLAN Geräte dann über den VPN gehen, richtig?


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: VPN über zweiten Router im Netzwerk per W-Lan möglich?*

Nein, sie Subnet*maske* bleibt auf 255.255.255.0.

Als Beispiel:
Fritzbox-IP sei 192.168.0.1. 
Die PCs im Heimnetz bekommen von ihr per DHPC den Bereich 192.168.0.2-192.168.0.254 (Subnet 255.255.255.0, Standardgateway 192.168.0.1). 

Der VPN-Router bekommt seine IP entweder auch per DHCP, oder man stellt sie fest ein (um die Einstellungsseite zu erreichen).
Jetzt stellt man das VPN ein.

Der VPN-Router vergibt nun seinerseits IP-Adressen mit seinem DHCP-Server zb. von 192.168.*42*.2-192.168.*42*.254. 
Standardgateway ist dann die IP vom VPN-Router (hier würde sich die 192.168.42.1 anbieten).

Hab es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber so stelle ich mir das in etwa vor. 

(Sorry, ist vielleicht alles etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt...)


----------

